# ISO-Editor



## X-CosmicBlue (26. Mai 2009)

Huhu,

ich suche ein Pogramm, mit dem ich das DVD-Image von Win7RC editieren kann, bevor ich es brenne.
Hab schon UltraISO probiert, aber damit kann man nach dem editieren nur Dateien bis 300MB speichern, das Image hat aber 3GB. Zumindest mit der kostenlosen Version von UltraISO. Möchte mir für dieses eine Mal nicht extra ein Programm kaufen. Weiß da wer Rat?


----------



## jetztaber (28. Mai 2009)

Imagemaster
CDBurnerXP

Von mir allerdings ungetestet.


----------



## riedochs (29. Mai 2009)

Winimage eignet sich auch gut.


----------



## Dragon (31. Mai 2009)

MagicISO - kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Ketchup (1. Juni 2009)

ISO Commander - Download
CDmage - Download - CHIP Online


----------

